# Sensory overload and depression



## Art101 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe it is just me but it seems like the more I have been saturated by all forms of media;from the smart phone,to tv,to the worldpipe of info that my depression has worsened.I'm just not sure but I know I was less depressed,slept better and was more pleasant when I was "down and out".There wasn't the constant bombardment of shit and time wasting.I honestly don't give a flying fuck off a fish taco about the Crapdasians or any of that shit.Give me those idiots from (insert fav. "reality show" here) and lets give them in a real lesson about being almost nekkid and afraid and surviving.This is the shit that is depressing.Sorry its kinda a rant and a question for everyone.


----------



## Tude (Aug 12, 2015)

I hear ya. I'm kinda coming out of a keep-piling-on-shit-ion-me-issue - cure one thing and get two more that are worse till I just stop caring and ignore ALL those issues (gosh I feel better! but it's not a good thing). Well I've picked up that shit pile again and am trying to get it under control (and am)- ha and now toss in the job going to hell but hey <peeks out> it can't get too much worse can it.  

Rant away friend. Sometimes it feels better.

Um, nice cannon btw


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 12, 2015)

I hardly ever watch TV except to watch movies, and I never watch reality shows (except for survival shows - I like those...however staged they might be). But yea, I have found in the past when I started watching too much TV I began feeling more blah. Definitely can't compare with getting outside, interacting, and DOING something.
But, I personally like having a smart phone with me. It means I have the internet at my fingertips when I want to look up directions on a map, learn new lyrics/chords to a song, stream music to listen to, etc.


----------



## Brian hassan badi (Aug 12, 2015)

I journeyed from North Carolina all the way to Seattle Washington, I have since been staying with my brother and damn am I feeling the mental death that comes with living around styrofoam people and shitstammped businesses. 
I personally think it is the constant movement that keeps a person from dying on the inside, I need to get moving soon.


----------



## Tude (Aug 12, 2015)

@Art101 I must say I am plugged into smartphone pandora every day - most of which I'm walking to work and back - that's 1.5 hrs a day then get out and go for an hour at lunch every day - walk the river and the water falls - of course weather provided - had a lot of rain lately but it allows for a lot of introspective thought or no thought sometimes that is good too. Or silence and enjoy the park up by me. I tend to let issues drop off me more. I haven't walked in a few days and I will be tomorrow  We're here for ya!


----------



## Brian hassan badi (Aug 12, 2015)

Your environment has a lot to do with how you feel, so does your perception on things. 
I must admit that the background noise of Seattle is a murderer.


----------



## juliesunshine (Aug 12, 2015)

"You don't watch TV??? What do you mean you don't watch movies???" 

That's what everyone always says to me. And this is exactly the reason! The less time I spend on my smart phone or watching TV, the better i feel.

I've been recovering from reconstructive elbow surgery recently and have been on my phone and laptop a lot. And let me tell you I have never felt such a lack of motivation in my whole life. It's gonna be hard to get out of this rut. Once I'm healed up a little more, I need to get back outside, do something, go somewhere. I just can't even get the motivation right now.....


----------



## Mein engel (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't see a question but I'm right there with you on the media bit. It's rare you'll find me watching the news or anything regarding politics. I stick to movies, books and occasionally television shows...the things I can watch that I like.


----------



## Durp (Aug 13, 2015)

I like the dvds from the library sometimes but other then that I like radio for most my info and news.


----------



## Parker Free (Aug 13, 2015)

I purposely stopped watching/reading/listening to news a long time ago (years), and never watch tv. Netflix or Amazon Prime are the only way I will watch a show. I do have DEPRESSION (all caps because it always feels so melodramatic to me when I say it) as well as other issues, and I had to turn away from all that crap. If I want news, I look only at specific websites for specific information....I don't even do more than glance at most of the tweets I receive, just in case they will trigger me. 
I don't know....maybe I overreact, but tuning out most social media has helped me a ton.


----------



## Odin (Aug 13, 2015)

I kinda miss listening to the jokers on AM talk radio in my work truck... though time keeps on slipping by... 
And I don't miss the work... 







I don't know if it matters I really don't. 
I used to watch more what I like to call "right now" media. 
Morning local news... (love the wgn crew in the mornings... just wanna give all those fucks a hug) lol. 
Well... >.> maybe.

And I used to listen to a hell of a lot of AM radio. Liberal.... Conservative... or whatever... not so much sports. 

You know what it is all fucking noise. 
And I am still in the process of sifting through it... or not.

I hear ya though Art. Looking out there sometimes it looks like there is not a lot to like. 

I'd say focusing on the Kardashian bull crap... is a waste of time. 

After all the Federation will end up kicking they're ass and all the Dominion with em.






Leave it to Sisko.








Or if all else fails... throw your hero's into a melting pot and see what turns up.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 13, 2015)

There have been studies that show all kinds of negative neural effects from the flicker effect of TV and other media screens. Also, many studies show the relationship between too much phone/social media, et al. and anxiety and/or depression.

Besides the obvious physical effect, there's also a cumulative negative psychological effects, for a myriad of reasons. The answer seems to be, as in all things, moderation of use.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 13, 2015)

Mass media in the early 21st century is in its infancy. I encourage everyone to research the "Father of PR".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Bernays

There is a reason mass media makes people feel like shit. -Because all they serve to us is shit. Violence, fear, anger, scarcity, greed...you name it, they'll serve up dystopia for us. Knock them out of the game. For instance, I have grown incredibly tired of tv the past few years: thus everywhere I go, when I see one I unplug it.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 13, 2015)

I absolutely hate the news. It fills people with fear and prevents them from thinking outside the box. I've been staying at my dads and a staple moment of the evening is to turn the news on at dinner and it drives me nuts because all I hear about is all this nasty stuff and bad... well news. Really depreciates my appetite. I have been turned on to the reality shows like treasure quest, alone, alaskan railroad, fat guys in the woods, and that one about those people who live in north eastern alaska. Those are good. Anything educational really. I try to look beyond the messages that the media portrays and try to look at why they are trying to make people think a certain way.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 13, 2015)

The only thing to do with tv stations is to infiltrate them. Perhaps an internship might be in the offing. Get in, learn who directs reportage and how the [editors?] determine whats newsworthy. I assume most of them ship in syndicated news stories from their corporate HQs. So in essence, those responsible for the shit we are exposed to are people like "Red" McCombs. There are only about 6 broadcasters in the US.


----------



## Brian hassan badi (Aug 13, 2015)

Mass media hijinks are always a give in, like a man walking the same speed as you in a narrow pass. 
People tell me * it's all in your head * every time I bring up the dullness modern life. 
Sifting through the bullshit, a 24/7 job for the person who just can't seem to get comfortable in this life we are living. 
At least you can always find a moments peace every now and then, or even upon command if you have that kind of hold on yourself. 
I will take the silver linings and sell them for the POT.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm revolting, my own way, against forced media saturation.

I'm resurrecting my old video program. Vids will be just a couple minutes long, and the networks certainly won't be knocking on my door asking to "pick up" my show.

Hell, I'd be thrilled if I got more than two views of it on YouTube...but...

At least I'm not pathetic like the rest of the media hags out there.

I'm not a millionaire and I never will be...but I'm just fine with that.

I've never had money, so I wouldn't know what to do with it, anyway.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 16, 2015)

i dunno, I guess I kinda like the TV myself. With the powwow of variously comfortable chairs conveniently assorted. Though I also guess I'd take a fire instead of a TV, ants taking down a spider or bee or any kind of spectacle so long as it's an opportunity to sit down for a minute and dream in peace


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

Check this out. Guess who owns most US tv stations? I <3Media...Who owns I <3 Media?.....Bain Capital. Guess who owns Bain?...Satan does.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IHeartMedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_private_equity_and_venture_capital


When OWS went down in 2011 it scared these type of guys and they then formed a compact with the Feds including a brand new construct.

http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/federal_advisory_committees.html

I guess my point is, boycott tv just as a matter of principle.


----------



## milkhauler (Aug 17, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Check this out. Guess who owns most US tv stations? I <3Media...Who owns I <3 Media?.....Bain Capital. Guess who owns Bain?...Satan does.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IHeartMedia
> 
> ...


 Fuck Satan. 

Sent From The Future


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 5, 2015)

I have been thinking about this a lot myself latley...I have suffered with depression most of my life, and agree...it seems like when I was traveling and not so consistently exposed to using the internet and other similar stuff that I didnt seem to be as depressed, or at least not as noticeably....Ive also just felt that technology is killing connections...people dont interact as much physically anymore and I think that doesnt help.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 6, 2015)

A while back, I was talking with someone who was a bit older than me, looked real hard... and spelled out what true freedom is all about.

He was asking me about a cart I was using with one of my kayaks - which tells me I must have been out doing river clean-up as it was the cart I normally use with my canoe.

Why was he asking???

He mentioned that he moved to Maine, way way way up north - into a hunting cabin that's on an insane amount of land which he aquired for a very reasonable price - I think like $50k.... anyway - and yes, it's got access to a big lake, and he needed something to transport his canoe.

So, I told him about my cart - and we made some small talk, he went on about how after being a machinist, getting injured on the job, then the job folding so there went his pension - he said fuck this, sold everything and went as far away as he could from here.

I listened with great big ears and eyes as he mentioned how beautiful it is up north, how he hunts and fishes for his food, how there is no electricity, nothing... only creature comfort is a wood burning stove.... yeah, no internet, no cellular, no phones, in fact, he was told that if something happens to him he is out of luck, because nobody will be able to find him because nobody will know.

I was like - I mean a light bulb went on...... - and I was like, MAN, THAT'S FREEDOM BABY !!

He looked at me and mentioned how he wished he discovered it sooner.

So, I started doing what I could to get out of the rat race and back into nature, and while for me it's going to take some time before I can head north as well, far away from people, etc... all this bullshit that keeps us from living.

Now, you're probably wondering what he was doing at the Derby boat launch.

I wish I remembered but he was there with his son, who I believe brought him back down here for something important - which required his presence.....

I should have given him my cart for his canoe.

Damn it...............


But yeah, totally.

My life was perfect - until I got my first computer.

To my credit, S.T.P. is the only place I ever go now as far as on-line interaction goes - and someday that will cease too.........


----------



## xeperu (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue light messing with your biorhythms is a thing.


----------

